# Das fehlende ü



## TvP (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo @all.

Ich habe mit meinem Java-Programm so ein kleines Problem.

Ich soll eine Zeichenkette von Großbuchstaben in kleine Umwandeln und zurück. Leider funktioniert es nur teilweise. Ich finde nämlich das "ü" nicht in der Ascii Tabelle.


```
String ZK;

		ZK = IM.readString();

		for(int i=0;i<ZK.length();i++) System.out.println(ZK.charAt(i) + "->" + (int)ZK.charAt(i));

// Und der wichtige Teil der IM-Klasse

public class IM {

    static InputStreamReader isr = new InputStreamReader(System.in);
    static BufferedReader    br  = new BufferedReader(isr);


    public static String readString() {

      try {
         return br.readLine();
      }
      catch (IOException ex) {
         System.err.println("String input ERROR");
         System.err.println("CAUTION! InputModule.readString() is returning an empty string.");
         ex.printStackTrace();
         return new String();
      }
   }
```

Soweit das, vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen, wäre wichtig.

Gruß TvP


----------



## TvP (15. Mai 2006)

Meine StrToLower-Funktion


```
public static String StrToLower(String Zeichenkette) {

		int zzahl = 0;
		String rueckgabe = new String("");

		for (int i = 0; i<Zeichenkette.length(); i++) {

			zzahl = (int)Zeichenkette.charAt(i);

			if ((zzahl>=65) && (zzahl<=90)) zzahl=zzahl +32; // von A-Z umwandeln in a-z

			if (zzahl==381) zzahl = 8222; // Von Ä nach ä
			if (zzahl==8482) zzahl = 8221; // Von Ö nach ö
			if (zzahl==353) zzahl = 129; // Von Ü nach ü

			rueckgabe = rueckgabe + (char)zzahl;

		}  // Ende For-Schleife

		return rueckgabe;

	} // Ende Funktion StrToLower
```


----------



## TvP (15. Mai 2006)

Achja, habe noch nen 2tes IM-Modul, welches mir jetzt sogar die richtigen Int-Werte, wie in der ASCII-Tabelle vorgesehen einliest, nur werden bei dann auf dem Bildschirm nur Fragezeichen ausgegeben.

Vermutung. Lese Zwar DOS-ASCII Format ein, Ausgabe läuft aber als ANSI. Wie kann ich den Konsolenmodus ändern?

Wo liegt das "ü" im Ansi?

Bitte helft mir, bin verzweifelt :-(

Gruß TvP


----------



## Hektik (15. Mai 2006)

TvP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achja, habe noch nen 2tes IM-Modul, welches mir jetzt sogar die richtigen Int-Werte, wie in der ASCII-Tabelle vorgesehen einliest, nur werden bei dann auf dem Bildschirm nur Fragezeichen ausgegeben.
> 
> Vermutung. Lese Zwar DOS-ASCII Format ein, Ausgabe läuft aber als ANSI. Wie kann ich den Konsolenmodus ändern?
> 
> ...



Ü im ANSI ist doch "&Uuml", oder irre ich mich?

Edit: google sagt für ASCII "ü - 252 Kleiner lateinischer Buchstabe u mit Diärese (= Umlaut ü)"


----------



## TvP (15. Mai 2006)

Das ärgerlich ist, das mein Prof von mir verlangt, Zeichen in INT, neuer INT-Wert und dann wieder ins Zeichen *grmpf* funktioniert ja auch, nur das die Zeichen (Format DOS-ASCII) als Fragezeichen (Console-ANSI) ausgegeben werden. nur muss ich das Format der Konsole, des Strings umstellen oder ne Funktion einbinden, die mir das fehlende "ü" ersetzt.


----------

